# My "Rules of the Kitchen" --- would you add or delete anything before i laminate it?



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

*Rules of The Kitchen*​1. If one station has more than *5 items*(not tickets) and you are *NOT COOKING* for a ticket, help them---no exceptions!!!

2. If you have nothing to do, please look at *daily check list*, then *downtime check list*, then find something to do. If I or the Sous find you doing nothing, you will be cleaning---*You have been warned.*

3. Stay *BUSY* or you will be BUSY…..CLEANING!!!

4. If I see you using your phone *3 times* and it's not work related, it will be taken away for the day, returned @ end of shift.

5. *No MUSIC*. No headphones even if you are "not listening to music."

6. *DO NOT LITTER* your Cigarette Butts…make sure they are properly out and place in garbage and wash hands.

7. Ask food runner for your drink orders who will in turn ask the barback or bartender.

8. Once alcohol has been purchased, please *do not re-enter* the worksite again.

9. On _off days_, if you come in say hi and leave within *5 minutes*.

10. Once Clocked out---please do not *re-enter kitchen*. No exceptions---unless you're the chef or Chef on Duty.

11. If chef/sous asks you to do something, *JUST DO IT.*

12. Wear gloves when cleaning, portioning, handling all types of seafood.

13. NO EATING ON THE LINE. NO MORE TASTING FRIES!!! If you eat food, please eat upstairs in prep kitchen. Tasting

food to ensure it is good should be on the cooking side of the line. Expo will have tasting spoon that should be *cleaned after use*.

14. If you are running late, please let *Chef or Sous know*. Warnings will be given.

15. Never *ever butcher raw chicken or pork* downstairs during service hours.

16. Check with host for covers/reservations, but do not linger. You have been warned.

17. Wash hands *every hour*

18. Clean banes for spoons *every hour*.

19. If we have time, cook Family Meal. All meals must be approved by Chef On Duty.

20. When anyone from *FOH* enters kitchen except without reason, ask them a question about the food. If they're wrong, ask …………..them to leave ,*but if they're right*, ask another one until they're wrong then tell them to get out. If they get 5 right, let …………..them do what they want .


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Still reading and ruminating, but a quick observation is that you make cleaning out to be like a punishment as opposed to part and parcel of the job.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

cheflayne said:


> Still reading and ruminating, but a quick observation is that you make cleaning out to be like a punishment as opposed to part and parcel of the job.


Great catch, I kind of think they feel that way. Definitely not too late to change kitchen culture. Is it the overall tone? Or are there specific rules that come off as such


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Cook1st said:


> Is it the overall tone? Or are there specific rules that come off as such


In general, the whole list has that tone. It seems to promote a schism more than a team. I find I get better results when I attempt to get people to work with me, rather than for me. Stating policy on paper is fine, but philosophy (culture, beliefs, etc) transmits better by example and one on one communication.

I worked a place that was big on posting notes (memos, warnings, don'ts, etc) after the fact of things that disgruntled management. Hell, we were a small place, it was always obvious who they were directed to. I always wondered why we couldn't just all be adults and discuss it face to face.

Things like this


> 7. Ask food runner for your drink orders who will in turn ask the barback or bartender.
> 
> 8. Once alcohol has been purchased, please *do not re-enter* the worksite again.
> 
> ...


 are fine.

Things like this


> 11. If chef/sous asks you to do something, *JUST DO IT.*


not so much.


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

Does the staff need to be told to wash their hands every hour? I can't count how many times I wash my hands during and hour, certainly is more then one. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I will second ChefLayne's observations and Minas as well. Washing hands should be an ongoing, every time they are dirty activity. 

Same for much of the kitchen activity. Cleaning, prepping, no music, helping others, no smoking, etc. Much of the list highlights poor culture in general. 

I can't tell you the best way for you to change the culture. You could have a general kitchen staff meeting and lay out your agenda. Or not. 

     But overall, I'm in complete agreement with Cheflayne about the adult face to face interaction on everything, all the time. "This is what I expect."

When you witness poor behavior, call them out on it. This doesn't have to be loud or rude, just direct and firm. Every single time. Staff will quickly get the message that you aren't kidding. 

"We don't do that here". "This is how we do this here". "Looks like Joe could use some help. Why don't you see what you can do to help him?" "Why don't you grab the broom and give the floor a sweep." "Take a minute and break down those cardboard boxes." "Pick up your cigarette butts and use  the receptacle from now on". 

      Employees who have developed poor habits count on management's distaste for confrontation. That's typically how they got that way. So otherwise you are a nice guy to work with but no one should think for one minute you will let poor behavior slide. 

I saw a picture not long ago with what looked like a hanging shoe rack. It was for cell phones. Everyone put theirs in their spot upon entering work and picked it up when they left. So you could try that. 

Bottom line-This is how we are doing things from now on. I realize it has not been done this way before but this is how we are doing things from now on. 

And put out a help wanted ad on local media with your business name clearly stated. The new ways of doing things may cause some to quit. The help wanted ad lets them know you don't care if they do.  "Chef, are we hiring?"  You "Well not necessarily but it's nice to have the applications on hand if they are needed." No need to say "Get the message?" 

Those who fall in line, work hard and get with the program stay. Those who don't, leave. 

No need to be mean about it. That's just the way it is from here on out. Like ChefLayne, I have found notices put up after the fact represent a poor culture. My favorite is when they put up signs or notices letting you know "We are a team here". That's a big sign that they are not. Successful restaurants don't have to say they are. They just are. 

      Fwiw, during my time at the restaurant my family owned, friends would occasionally stop by on their way from construction, hunting, off roading, etc.and step in the kitchen to say hello.

 In other words, filthy. Hi, nice to see you Fred. Now get out of my kitchen. Come back when you've cleaned up. Yes, I'm serious. I'm serving food in here.  See you later.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

I think that your list comes from a good place but will probably end up backfiring on you. I wouldn't post this anywhere, I would call a meeting, sit down the team, and talk about the key points. Passive aggressive stuff like posting notices and signs reek of a sub par culture. Most of that stuff is common sense anyways (and the fact that you feel you need to post it tells me a lot about the place that you work) so posting it probably won't make changes...your cooks know what they SHOULD be doing, they don't need a laminated sign to tell them. They need YOU to tell them when you see something wrong. 

Sounds like you need to start putting your foot down. Like chefwriter said, you don't have to be a jerk about it, necessarily, but firm communication with expectations, as well as follow through, might be a good start. 

By all means, write and keep a list of "rules" for your kitchen. I treat mine similar to a "goals" list and keep it mostly out of sight of others...its there to remind me what kind of kitchen I want to run and to help me lead by example.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

cheflayne said:


> In general, the whole list has that tone. It seems to promote a schism more than a team. I find I get better results when I attempt to get people to work with me, rather than for me. Stating policy on paper is fine, but philosophy (culture, beliefs, etc) transmits better by example and one on one communication.
> 
> I worked a place that was big on posting notes (memos, warnings, don'ts, etc) after the fact of things that disgruntled management. Hell, we were a small place, it was always obvious who they were directed to. I always wondered why we couldn't just all be adults and discuss it face to face.


We had a group meeting when the chef before me quit and I became the exec where I outlined my frustrations and my expectations. The whole line got a raise and some got promotions along with the additional responsibilities that are with it. I mentioned things we as a team are killing at and things we could improve upon in a compliment sandwich format. Some of the "rules" outlined here were talked about at that meeting 4 months ago. We"ll do great for a couple of weeks, but then certain behaviors will slowly creep back. At first, I'm like, you know what... They've been good for a while, why not allow some music. Then it happens more often and the lack of my follow through is embarrassing. For a while, my GM had to enforce some of these rules BC I was unable to. So far, the hardest part of being a chef isn't the 32 hour shifts or missing all the great events in my friends/family's lives, but it's learning to manage people.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Consistency is of paramount importance for success in our industry and it goes way beyond just food and service. Managerial practices have to be consistent. I am not a black and white type of guy by nature, far from it, but at work I am very black and white. It either is or it isn't.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

chefwriter said:


> I will second ChefLayne's observations and Minas as well. Washing hands should be an ongoing, every time they are dirty activity.
> Same for much of the kitchen activity. Cleaning, prepping, no music, helping others, no smoking, etc. Much of the list highlights poor culture in general.
> I can't tell you the best way for you to change the culture. You could have a general kitchen staff meeting and lay out your agenda. Or not.
> But overall, I'm in complete agreement with Cheflayne about the adult face to face interaction on everything, all the time. "This is what I expect."
> ...


Recently, I put an ad up and hiring probably two people and everytime I think about the two positions I need the most, kitchen manager always comes into play. I don't want to attribute it to the fact that we all got hired around the same time as line cooks or the fact I've only been cooking for roughly 16 months. I've never been the "bad guy," but at the same rate I dont want to be the unemployed guy either.

I'll hold off putting this up as it will have the opposite effect I intended it to have.

In addition to that, they know we're understaffed on the line and feel like they can get away with bad behavior. I have a cook who comes in late 2-3x a week, I talk to him and let him know how it affects the line and that if it happens again, at least let me know so I can help him set up.

I try to be example by just doing everything, but my GM says some don't learn like that and if you continue to baby them by doing everything, they can just literally always count on you to do it.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Someday said:


> I think that your list comes from a good place but will probably end up backfiring on you. I wouldn't post this anywhere, I would call a meeting, sit down the team, and talk about the key points. Passive aggressive stuff like posting notices and signs reek of a sub par culture. Most of that stuff is common sense anyways (and the fact that you feel you need to post it tells me a lot about the place that you work) so posting it probably won't make changes...your cooks know what they SHOULD be doing, they don't need a laminated sign to tell them. They need YOU to tell them when you see something wrong.
> 
> Sounds like you need to start putting your foot down. Like chefwriter said, you don't have to be a jerk about it, necessarily, but firm communication with expectations, as well as follow through, might be a good start.
> 
> By all means, write and keep a list of "rules" for your kitchen. I treat mine similar to a "goals" list and keep it mostly out of sight of others...its there to remind me what kind of kitchen I want to run and to help me lead by example.


Simple yet effective, I'm going to try this today. If I see something wrong, I will either let them know right then and there or I'll wait until the end of the night to address it.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm in agreement with the others on this one. Posting notes is a way for inexperienced managers to try to manage their staff without actually confronting them directly. They need to hear it come from your mouth or you will be walked all over. Threatening staff in these lists just makes the culture worse. Lists are fine to guide for cleaning schedules, etc. A lot of this stuff is common sense, and should have been covered when these people were hired. Does your company have an employee manual?


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

chefbuba said:


> I'm in agreement with the others on this one. Posting notes is a way for inexperienced managers to try to manage their staff without actually confronting them directly. They need to hear it come from your mouth or you will be walked all over. Threatening staff in these lists just makes the culture worse. Lists are fine to guide for cleaning schedules, etc. A lot of this stuff is common sense, and should have been covered when these people were hired. Does your company have an employee manual?


FOH just finished their manual. I do not have a manual for BOH. If you took over an exec position, what would be the most vital documents you would create assuming the company had nothing?


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Cook1st said:


> chefbuba said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in agreement with the others on this one. Posting notes is a way for inexperienced managers to try to manage their staff without actually confronting them directly. They need to hear it come from your mouth or you will be walked all over. Threatening staff in these lists just makes the culture worse. Lists are fine to guide for cleaning schedules, etc. A lot of this stuff is common sense, and should have been covered when these people were hired. Does your company have an employee manual?
> ...


Google is your friend.

There are many templates out there as well as some "how to" pages.

Check with your local restaurant association if you have question re city/county/state laws that you may want to add in for the FYI of your employees.

My advice would be to look at several and take a mix and match approach.

mimi


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

The same person is coming in late multiple times a week, and they still work there !?!?!

I've seen people fired for much less.

My chefs philosophy is if he's already looking for one cook , it's not much harder to find 2 cooks. 
Your rules sound like an @-hole wrote them, but yet you don't really enforce things enough.

Fire a couple of the ones slacking off and see if the others continue the laziness. Some of the things you say are occurring are pretty bad; obviously they're not really thinking you're the boss. Wouldn't be surprised if they make fun of you behind your back about all these rules , and how they still do whatever they want

Sorry to say ... It seems you are a pushover .


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

rndmchef said:


> The same person is coming in late multiple times a week, and they still work there !?!?!
> 
> I've seen people fired for much less.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, sometimes circumstances dictate action (or inaction). When you live in a rural area and have VERY limited talent pool from which to draw, the need to let some things slide can sometimes become reality. Hell, sometimes finding someone who can do even a halfway decent job is a boon. There are a LOT of things I find myself tolerating since I moved away from the big city. We also run such a small crew that even being short staffed or down 1 person is a huge deal.

I don't know where Cook1st lives, but I know the ugly side of compromise.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I think people should be wearing glove even while handling red/white meat such as pork or beef for example. Any raw meat should require someone wearing gloves if possible. 

I agree that cleaning is sounding like a punishment, when it is in fact a obligation, and something that everyone should do. To avoid cleaning is not a reward. 

Anyone cooking needs to be washing there hands or cleaning there hands on a rag all the time, if there wearing gloves, they still need to be cleaning those too. It´s not an hourly thing, its something you do at least 5-10 times an hour....

If the cooks can´t use there cellphone, and can´t listen to music, why do they even have them on the line to begin with. Just leave them in a locker or in a box safe somewhere... 

I agree with almost everything layne has said. 

The " JUST DO IT" doesn´t fly with me, especially when it´s something ridiculous or i´m busy and physically can´t. 

Whats wrong with buying alcohol and going to work? It doesnt mean i plan on consuming any during my shift.

My personal opinion is that certain things don´t need to be written down and read over and over, but simply seen being done and modeled, especially in a kitchen where someone like a chef is usually the guy giving and setting examples. 

Being a dictator doesnt work, but being a softy isnt good either. Managing people requires balance, it requires you to know how to have people understand you not only professionally but your personality. In my kitchen if i was to ever raise my voice everyone would think i am joking. Now if i keep a straight face and say it directly they know sh*t is real. 

Im usually really exicited and communicative in a kitchen and i think its imporant to establish communication always. If the guy on a station is putting something on the stove that will accompany a dish he needs to say it. If it 2 minutes to the pass it needs to be told, someone raising the oven tem. needs to state that and most importantly "HOT BEHIND/WATCHOUT HOT" means GTFO of the way (and it doent just work for hot items, it alerts danger in general). 

If someone is showing up late 2-3x a week, then they need to go. 

Why are people tasting fries so much, can´t you fry them to order in exact portions to avoid this. 

I think having little lists is kind of stupid, some things can be suggested, demanded etc... a chef doesnt need to make little lists, he needs to confront. 

Also some of these "rules" can´t even be enforced correctly, as they go way beyond working hours (such as coming in on your day off), i don´t think you need to follow kitchen rules on your days off lol.


----------



## cronker (Mar 3, 2016)

I agree with most of the replies above.
One of the hardest things to learn, especially early on in your management path, is to be confident in distinguishing between your mates at work and the need to give good, solid leadership. It's a real balance.

I find aggressive leaders don't last long. My own preference is to come up with "sayings" that get my point across and, before long, get so repetitive that the distressing behaviours stop. 

I say:
"If you have time to lean, you have time to clean"
"You are late, but only by ten minutes? Try telling that to the guest when they are waiting on their meal"
"If you can't find anything to do, let me find something for you. You will hate that"

In my restaurant - NO PHONES - you can use them on break. But it's equally important that perhaps only the restaurant manager and head chef are exempt (due to suppliers, owners calling etc). No one else - not shift supervisors, sous chef etc, it's not a pecking order right to carry a phone. Only allowed to those who actually need them for WORK PURPOSES. And, sorry, no exceptions unless something very serious is happening (illness or death in the family etc)

Knowing the requirements of each persons role down to a tee is also quite important. I had a dishy who once told me that "it's the morning crew who mop the floor, I just go home". Umm, no.

The biggest problem wth signs on the wall is that once they are read, if your lucky a couple of times, they become part of the decor and everyone just walks past them. Your best off to be firm and fair, and ensure your language and demeanour indicate how you want things done. Make sure your staff know that when you get "that tone" you aren't joking now. You will develop this - I tend to get quiet and firm when I'm angry.

One last thing:
Often times, when your staff aren't performing the way in which makes you happy, you need to step back and ask "have I trained them properly? Told them what I want? Given them all the tools they need to succeed?"
A lot of employee failure can be directly tracked back to poor management and poor training.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> I think people should be wearing glove even while handling red/white meat such as pork or beef for example. Any raw meat should require someone wearing gloves if possible.
> 
> I agree that cleaning is sounding like a punishment, when it is in fact a obligation, and something that everyone should do. To avoid cleaning is not a reward.
> 
> ...


I decided against the list, really wanted to laminate some stuff. I'm doing more of when i see the issue, I talk to them. Like the guy who frequently comes in late...he came in late couple of days ago and normally I would let it slide and mention it much much later(like 4-6 days later) , but today before service I noticed he stepped out to have a cigarrette and i casually followed him and had one myself.

Told him how him being late affects the line, in x,y,z. His response was well, I do x,y,z for others when they're late. He also blamed him being late on the Metro(public transit) , they're doing construction and that he doesn't control life. Just a bunch of nonsense and I cant just be like...all your spewing is BS.

You are literally late half the time and just lay into him. It would be nice to do that, after our talk he apologized only to be late to his next shift.

He said, "mom just got back from the hospital, she cant even wipe her own butt." Honestly, no idea what to do with this guy. He has one verbal warning, no written, and a book of excuses...which he purchased on clearance from a garage sale.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

rndmchef said:


> The same person is coming in late multiple times a week, and they still work there !?!?!
> 
> I've seen people fired for much less.
> 
> ...


I am even more sorry to say, I would agree with you. I thought the solution to this was hiring a kitchen manager...it still may be. He comes in tomorrow to stage for a day, he wants to see what he is getting himself into. I have already told him most of the things that are occuring...


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

The guy coming in late .... needs to go!!

No dedication, no commitment, get him the hell out of there. 

My father died and i literally went to his funeral a few hours after work, and didn´t get any time off. I have worked with a broken (right) elbow, stitches, major back pain, and most recently last month i had a 102 degree flu, i just put on a mask, put on some gloves and took some meds, and off to work... i still showed up early. 

If these excuses are frequent, then IMO it´s all BS, even if somethings were valid or truthful, you learn to plan ahead and find away to show up early. At this point he´s just not even putting in effort to make up good excuses, that or he just doesnt care who believes them or not. 1 or 2 times we give the benefit of the doubt, but 2-3x a week, somethings not right over there. 

If he´s gonna be late, that teach him a lesson!! No cooking, put someone else on his station and let him be the mule of the kitchen, leave him on the dish pit, peeling potatoes, dicing onions, literally make him the kitchen mule and put him to work doing these small, irritating and pesky tasks. Teach him a lesson. People who want to have responsablity in the kitchen need to earn it and work for it.  

Of course though in your shoes i would just send him packing, but maybe you can´t do that.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> The guy coming in late .... needs to go!!
> 
> No dedication, no commitment, get him the hell out of there.
> 
> ...


I definitely can, but just cant seem to pull the trigger. I mean I want to, like real badly, but I feel like I should follow the verbal, written, then termination route. Also, I've never had to fire someone but he would definitely be the first that would deserve it.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Cook1st said:


> I feel like I should follow the verbal, written, then termination route.


If he is late every day, how has this route not been completed many times over...is it because you are not doing *your job* and following through with established protocol? I already know the answer.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Number 1: If you don't fire him I will. Now lets move on. When you put something on paper like "Wash your hands every hour" Think of the prep cook that cut chicken and when done cutting and handling it went on to chop lettuce in less than an hours time. Well, the hour isn't up so he doesn't have to wash his hands. Now when your in Court because he went to cut lettuce that day after cutting chicken he got 25 people sick from eating at your restaurant. When the Judge asks him why he didn't wash his hands his answer is, My boss only said I had to wash them every hour. You also stated about using the phone 3 times  it will be taken away. It s/b stated "NO phone use while working" This is a job not school, you pay these people. People want to be treated like adults make the rules of the kitchen to inform, not to threaten them.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

This thread is killing me. Who hired these employees that you need some kinda "Rules ..."?!?  Throw that away. 1) RULE ... DO YOUR JOB. Hire people that have intelligence higher than potted plants. Stay off your phone ... or you're out. Wash your hands ... you idiot moron ... because you work in a kitchen ... or you're out. Criminy Pete ... If you're any kinda real boss we're not having this conversation.


----------



## chefsing (Dec 19, 2015)

He'ya, here is what I keep posted around the kitchen.
*The 10 Commandments of Kitchen Etiquette*​1. WASH YOUR G**-D****D HANDS!
2. Clean up after yourself and sanitize all surfaces. Always. Everytime. If you spill something, clean it up immediately. (Karma has it that if you don't, the next spill will introduce your ass to the floor.)
3. The words "its not my job" do not exist in this kitchen. It is your job.
4. If you need help, ask for help. If you see someone who needs help, help them. (This includes dishwashers.)
5. Taste everything, yes. Chow down, no.
6. If you burn or scorch a pot, scrub it clean yourself. Soaking is useless and indicates your intention to leave it for someone else. (Dishwashers help you, they don't deserve to be sunk by you.)

7. If you're not a cook, you do not belong on the line.
8.  Never leave a knife pointed toward the edge of the counter.
9. No one... and I mean no one... not wait staff, not the sous chef, not the chef... goes home until the cleaning if finished. No exceptions.
10. WASH YOUR G**-D****D HANDS!


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm with iceman. This thread has me baffled. If I ever walked into a kitchen with stuff like this posted, I'd walk out. 

Establish yourself man. Don't let a piece of paper try and do it for you. 

Verbal, written, termination? Cmon. He's been late how many times? Can his a$$ man.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

I think it's better to communicate expectations with sous chef(s) and let it flow down from there.  To say I have an unusual managing style is a bit of an understatement, but I hate lists of rules, coming from both a chef and a cook's perspective... I'm not a bloody child.  It's also why I don't own or run chains, large hotels, or anyplace that can't run simply on a mostly verbal culture.  Also I have to admit to giving more leeway to the faults of a hard-working cook that is normally fast, efficient, clean and diligent over one that's simply less capable... it may seem like I have double standards but I think it's more fair to look at the person as an overall package rather than simply count the number of times they've been late, or wasted product, etc.  Obviously there are certain things that are never acceptable, but those are usually pretty obvious.

Also, I may be of a minority opinion here but I don't need a bloody plaque on the wall to remind me to 'make it nice' or what the bloody heck the word finesse means... if you don't understand that, I wouldn't have hired you in the first place.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Blueicus said:


> I think it's better to communicate expectations with sous chef(s) and let it flow down from there. To say I have an unusual managing style is a bit of an understatement, but I hate lists of rules, coming from both a chef and a cook's perspective... I'm not a bloody child. It's also why I don't own or run chains, large hotels, or anyplace that can't run simply on a mostly verbal culture. Also I have to admit to giving more leeway to the faults of a hard-working cook that is normally fast, efficient, clean and diligent over one that's simply less capable... it may seem like I have double standards but I think it's more fair to look at the person as an overall package rather than simply count the number of times they've been late, or wasted product, etc. Obviously there are certain things that are never acceptable, but those are usually pretty obvious.
> 
> Also, I may be of a minority opinion here but I don't need a bloody plaque on the wall to remind me to 'make it nice' or what the bloody heck the word finesse means... if you don't understand that, I wouldn't have hired you in the first place.


i ran into this issue a few days ago when i asked someone(mediocre and late employee) to take their headphones off and that music can not be played...period. But then why does "so and so"(my best line cook) get to listen to it three days ago. Doesn't giving someone more leeway make others feel that they're not as valued in the kitchen?


----------



## lordoftheline (May 31, 2016)

Cook1st said:


> I definitely can, but just cant seem to pull the trigger. I mean I want to, like real badly, but I feel like I should follow the verbal, written, then termination route. Also, I've never had to fire someone but he would definitely be the first that would deserve it.


I believe that it's important to have your values and goals everywhere. On paper, posted, and in the living flesh. Love yourself, your people, and your standards. Incorporate them into your life. Be those standards. Communicate them. Let those standards be the bad guy, if you can't handle it. For example, tell the person that you have to do so and so, and hide behind your own rules if you must.
The thing that drives me crazy is trying to teach people this Shit, but there's always a twist to being the "bad" guy...if that's what you think of yourself for letting people go. Remember, you can't save everyone, and it's your job to play Mother Nature...you have to cull the weak, to ensure the tribe survives.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

IceMan said:


> This thread is killing me. Who hired these employees that you need some kinda "Rules ..."?!? Throw that away. 1) RULE ... DO YOUR JOB. Hire people that have intelligence higher than potted plants. Stay off your phone ... or you're out. Wash your hands ... you idiot moron ... because you work in a kitchen ... or you're out. Criminy Pete ... If you're any kinda real boss we're not having this conversation.


I'm not a real boss, but I'll be one soon. These employees were cooks hired by the last chef or the one before that. I rehired two people that last chef fired for dish/support and just hired 3 people in the past two weeks. I didn't put up the rules of the kitchen, I agree with the earlier sentiments about sub par culture and this coming off as passive aggressive. Now, I acknowledge the mistake and it get's done. I'm very very slowly also learning from my kitchen manager as to how he handles people.

We were all talking about him during a smoke break and the guys really respect him. They said, " He's not trying to bust our balls or nothing, he just wants to get sh*t done."

In my head, I'm like wait, I thought that was something I was trying to do. He is able to effectively communicate to my cooks and hes been there like 4 shifts. So yes, I hope to be a real boss ...someday.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Cronker said:


> One last thing:
> Often times, when your staff aren't performing the way in which makes you happy, you need to step back and ask "have I trained them properly? Told them what I want? Given them all the tools they need to succeed?"
> A lot of employee failure can be directly tracked back to poor management and poor training.


I want to say that I have, but I lack the follow through to see how they've acclimated or to even check on their progress. I don't know if i actually have or not, as i paused for a few minutes to type this sentence, it dawned upon me that I havent. What, I give them recipes, a pre shift sheet, and a bunch of other sheets that are useless to them because I dont even go through the sheets with them. I hand them laminated sheets thinking to myself," yea, this will get them on track," but it hasnt. Perhaps, I'm also not effectively using my time to get the results I want. But to go off of that thought, what do I want? A self sustaining kitchen? A crew I can rely on?

Do i have to know what I want, if want to improve the kitchen?


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

ChefSing said:


> He'ya, here is what I keep posted around the kitchen.
> *The 10 Commandments of Kitchen Etiquette*​1. WASH YOUR G**-D****D HANDS!
> 2. Clean up after yourself and sanitize all surfaces. Always. Everytime. If you spill something, clean it up immediately. (Karma has it that if you don't, the next spill will introduce your ass to the floor.)
> 3. The words "its not my job" do not exist in this kitchen. It is your job.
> ...


I kinda like this one...is this ok to laminate? Perhaps, I'm a little gung-ho on this laminator.....is number 6 an industry standard? Grits, polenta, mac sauce, and my marinera --- I burn them sometimes...


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

LordOfTheLine said:


> I believe that it's important to have your values and goals everywhere. On paper, posted, and in the living flesh. Love yourself, your people, and your standards. Incorporate them into your life. Be those standards. Communicate them. Let those standards be the bad guy, if you can't handle it. For example, tell the person that you have to do so and so, and hide behind your own rules if you must.
> The thing that drives me crazy is trying to teach people this Shit, but there's always a twist to being the "bad" guy...if that's what you think of yourself for letting people go. Remember, you can't save everyone, and it's your job to play Mother Nature...you have to cull the weak, to ensure the tribe survives.


I was going to hide behind my new kitchen manager and get him to make the decisions to fire people. But after speaking with my GM, he said ,"For your own good along with the future of the kitchen manager's--its better if you do it." No explanation as to why...

As foolish as this may sound, I wanted to be the good cop and let the other guy be the bad cop. But after reading everything on this forum along with my GM's suggestion, I may have to own up to it. It's odd that I feel that I have everything planned out, with the most common variables planned out and it never plays out like how I imagined.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Cook1st said:


> I was going to hide behind my new kitchen manager and get him to make the decisions to fire people. But after speaking with my GM, he said ,"For your own good along with the future of the kitchen manager's--its better if you do it." No explanation as to why...
> 
> As foolish as this may sound, I wanted to be the good cop and let the other guy be the bad cop. But after reading everything on this forum along with my GM's suggestion, I may have to own up to it. It's odd that I feel that I have everything planned out, with the most common variables planned out and it never plays out like how I imagined.


Like i have said.... a chef is more then justa cook who manages....

All chefs at least once in their career have shown other there bad side...

Unfortunetly you need to be the bad cop. At least firing this guy, you will get some experience and maybe go and fire your sous that is hardly around.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

LordOfTheLine said:


> Its easier to start as an....assh#le and lighten up, versus being a pushover and then playing catch up. My two cents, from my experience, anyway.


This happened when I owned a towing company, people would call off and I would be totally cool regardless of the excuse. While it costed me roughly 200 a day to just keep it running. I feel like there's a business term for that...your daily cost regardless if you are operating or not...is it operating cost?

Also happened at the current restaurant, I worked side by side with half of these people-- my sous chef has been cooking for 5 years and is going to school and started before me. We got drunk together, talked shit about service, and talked about how crazy our head chef is and then i started getting promoted like I was the owner's vietnamese child he abandoned while he did a tour in Nam. Not like a war tour, but his sister got left at the alter and she wanted to surprise her soon to be husband with a tour of vietnam.

We started as friends and even when i was their sous, it was still difficult to manage them. The only time they would is if the head chef was around. Do you think it's possible to play catch up considering how far back I am? All the new employees, I have a pretty good relationship with. I'm stern, straightforward with what I want and there's no resistance. They get it done, but some of the older employees always give me lip or an attitude.


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

Passive aggressive is NOT for a kitchen . 

If you think somebody sucks at their job, tell them. 

If a chef thinks one of their cooks is not doing their job well and won't change, fire them. 
....Mess with their money? No way in heck. That will infuriate most people, especially line cooks who already don't make squat. Either the cook will start stealing your product to make up the difference in $$, or they'll simply throw your product away when you're not looking so you're money is being messed with as well... 
Or they'll have zero respect for you and eventually get in a physical or verbal fight.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

One thing you have to keep in mind too is that it is demoralizing for a kitchen to have to carry people. What I mean is, if you have problem employees who don't do their job...someone else has to. It's usually the better cooks and the chefs. 

Cutting loose dead weight is one of the best things you can do for morale in a kitchen. It will show the other cooks who DO pull their weight that you value them and are willing to build a great team. I had to fire someone earlier this week. It wasn't pleasant, I don't like doing it, but it has to be done. They were dragging down my kitchen, so I took care of it. 

It looks like you have a KM in place, so my advice is to get close to that person and LEARN.


----------



## lordoftheline (May 31, 2016)

Difference of opinion, perhaps? And maybe I should have been more clear about the gradual part. I would never cut a full timer down to two days a week, without warning shots. A come to Jesus talk would be in order before that takes place. Up front and transparent is how I rol. I'm up front about expectations and consequences, but as a nicer guy...well, you gotta do you.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

LordOfTheLine said:


> Take over their schedule. Controlling people's ability to make money works wonders in their attitude towards you. Don't be a dick about it, of course, but make gradual changes and base them off the standards. "I'd like to be able to give you more shifts, but honestly Bob keeps this place cleaner, prepped, ticket times lower, has more upsells, higher check average...etc on his shifts.
> If you ever need to get anyone's attention, you f#ck with their money.
> Dick move? Maybe...depends on your outlook. In your situation I'd definitely seek council with your higherups. Communication among management is key in this type of situation. Also, you're taking a responsibility off of someone else and showing initiative. Just make sure your team is on the same page, and will back up your decisions.


Well, I did this inadvertenly last week when i wrote the schedule. Since i hired 2 new people at the time of the schedule I had to cut hours, I cut who i belive is one of the weaker links in our kitchen, poor attitude, slowest on the line, and he only knows one station while everyone else knows at least two. I cut his weekly hours by 1 shift so he went tfrom 4 to 3. When he comes in the next day to look at the schedule he calls me asking why I cut his hours. I told him, we have new cooks who need to be trained and since Alfredo knows the two stations, he will be doing the training.

He then proceeds to ramble about money and that I cant cut his hours and suggests what about I take Richards hours on sunday....I responded." Rich is on dishes that day, " and he graciously accepted where as before when I asked him to just help dish for last 1 hour of service...he said it wasnt his job...or why are you asking me...anthony is not doing anything...,.Sadly enough, I took the shift from one of my better cooks to give it to this guy bc I couldnt say no....I told richard and he was fine with it and actually made a joke...yes men finish last. Me and him say yes to everything so we have this ongoing joke that were going to change tomorrow, were gonna say no.....we have yet to do that...


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

rndmchef said:


> Passive aggressive is NOT for a kitchen .
> 
> If you think somebody sucks at their job, tell them.
> 
> ...


Yea, while I know it would hurt them...i did that with my co sous...when he came in late for the 3rd week in a row for brunch leaving me to set up all the stations and finish brunch prep and at this point I was either sleeping at work or just staying up all night working essentially a quadrouple shift or a long triple. So on the third time, i told him that this really hurts the kitchen and really sets me behind(this is where i throw in a little guily) and you know I've been up all night...Ive been here since 10 saturday and its now 11am sunday and I work tonight.

He didnt apologize,nothing...acted like this was just common normal behavior....irritated by this fact I decide to give him a week off bc i know that week he was hurting financially. I only did this because I wanted him to pick my other option....so the punishment was either one week off or work tonight and he does the double next week instead of me....I was dead tired and I figured this would be the perfect way for me to get a one way ticket home to my bed.

He chose the one week offf and I knew how much that would mess with him...Few hours later I called him to apologize and that I was wrong to use money as a way to manipulate him.. He replied, " I knew what you were doing, V, " Ill see you tomorrow.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

"It's not my job" WOW! This is never acceptable. Ever! Ever! Ever!

We did 177 tonight from 630-11. Was short my grill man, and my dishwasher(whose first day was yesterday, no show no called.) I had a shit ton of payroll to do, purveyors to call. Reports to look over and catch up on, and invoices to file. My desk is a mess, and I hate when it gets like that. 
Anyways, I hopped on grill and ovens. My sous ran saute. And my expo ran pantry(salads, cold apps, dessert). My expo and sous, both rocked out in the dish pit whenever they had a chance to run over. I scrubbed my own saute pans. There was still a fair amount of dessert plates , glasses and silverware at midnight. My sous was there since 10am. Expo since 330. I told them to go home and I finished up in the pit. Just finshed up about 15 minutes ago. Sitting on the back stairs, drinking a cold one, lighting my next smoke. There is no such thing as its not my job. This isn't a janitor asking an insurance agent to clean the toilet bowls. 

It's not my job, is the most pitiful thing anybody could say. Unreal. I'm literally shaking my head right now.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I can't agree that less hours is a wrong move. First, the employee gets told his/her behavior is wrong and informed as to how it impacts the business, staff, etc. Once the employee has been informed of the problem, does nothing to  change the behavior, they are now purposefully hurting the restaurant and disrespecting the staff. So asap they begin to lose hours and a good hardworking employee gets those hours. Until the attitude improves, they will see fewer and fewer hours. I would not have done a week off all at once, but an hour or two less a day, a shift or two less a week. Change the behavior and the hours come back. Don't change and you can find another job.  

Money is what the entire situation is based on.  I do expect them to work for the paycheck. Lateness, laziness are not acceptable.

This is not passive aggressive and the boss isn't being a dick. This is a business and we are adults. If you don't want to show respect for your paycheck, then you don't get a paycheck.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Someday said:


> One thing you have to keep in mind too is that it is demoralizing for a kitchen to have to carry people. What I mean is, if you have problem employees who don't do their job...someone else has to. It's usually the better cooks and the chefs.
> 
> Cutting loose dead weight is one of the best things you can do for morale in a kitchen. It will show the other cooks who DO pull their weight that you value them and are willing to build a great team. I had to fire someone earlier this week. It wasn't pleasant, I don't like doing it, but it has to be done. They were dragging down my kitchen, so I took care of it.
> 
> It looks like you have a KM in place, so my advice is to get close to that person and LEARN.


So today was my day off and my former sous chef(Tone) who came back as a line cook was SUPPOSED to be at Meat. But since everyone hates salad, he stepped up and took one for the team and did salad while (AL) who doesnt read english very well manned Meat. Meat is the center of the line, meat calls out and gets the echo. It was rather busy today and they had to 86 gnocchi, pesto, salmon, and grits.

Prior to 86, Tone asked Bob to see if theres any salmon...he looked and found nothing. Tone remembered he just butchered some two days ago so he asks beans and comes back empty handed...That's when Tone mustve thought we used it all...even though I talked to him earlier today and told him salmon top left behind mussels. At the end of the night, called me to let me know about the 86 list and I told him we have everything except the gnocchi which had to be tossed bc (that's another story)...they were tossed.

I tell him where and he is livid...bc earlier when the line told him they had to 86 grits, he asked if they could make more and how long...they said yes and it would be 15 minutes...

15 min pass and GM comes backl for the shrimp and grits and they said there wasnt any upstairs....yet no one had the thought to tell him that we were unable to complete that ticket. Gm goes upstairs pissed and decides to ask our new hire who has now worked two shifts and asks her if she's seen grits. She points to the clear cambro labeled Grits. 2 feet to the right of where it normally is.

Tonight after everything tone calls me expressing his frustration and empathizing with me bc he knows how much I hate when people say that cant find something and usually I can tell them where it is or Ill find it. He said, he asked two people to go up and look for salmon and nothing...that it sucked to have to double check peoples work.. Then we had a quick heart to heart and he wished me good night....

No idea, why I included the him wishing me a good night part.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Chef Torrie said:


> "It's not my job" WOW! This is never acceptable. Ever! Ever! Ever!
> 
> We did 177 tonight from 630-11. Was short my grill man, and my dishwasher(whose first day was yesterday, no show no called.) I had a shit ton of payroll to do, purveyors to call. Reports to look over and catch up on, and invoices to file. My desk is a mess, and I hate when it gets like that.
> Anyways, I hopped on grill and ovens. My sous ran saute. And my expo ran pantry(salads, cold apps, dessert). My expo and sous, both rocked out in the dish pit whenever they had a chance to run over. I scrubbed my own saute pans. There was still a fair amount of dessert plates , glasses and silverware at midnight. My sous was there since 10am. Expo since 330. I told them to go home and I finished up in the pit. Just finshed up about 15 minutes ago. Sitting on the back stairs, drinking a cold one, lighting my next smoke. There is no such thing as its not my job. This isn't a janitor asking an insurance agent to clean the toilet bowls.
> ...


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Phone is going haywire. Sorry for the double post. Idk what happened


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Cook1st said:


> So today was my day off and my former sous chef(Tone) who came back as a line cook was SUPPOSED to be at Meat. But since everyone hates salad, he stepped up and took one for the team and did salad while (AL) who doesnt read english very well manned Meat. Meat is the center of the line, meat calls out and gets the echo. It was rather busy today and they had to 86 gnocchi, pesto, salmon, and grits.
> Prior to 86, Tone asked Bob to see if theres any salmon...he looked and found nothing. Tone remembered he just butchered some two days ago so he asks beans and comes back empty handed...That's when Tone mustve thought we used it all...even though I talked to him earlier today and told him salmon top left behind mussels. At the end of the night, called me to let me know about the 86 list and I told him we have everything except the gnocchi which had to be tossed bc (that's another story)...they were tossed.
> 
> I tell him where and he is livid...bc earlier when the line told him they had to 86 grits, he asked if they could make more and how long...they said yes and it would be 15 minutes...
> ...


Those are4 pretty serious things to 86. That can't be happening. foh gets upset. More importantly customers get upset because they may not be able to get what they want. Like I said, that's a lot to 86 for one service man. Prep was definitely slacked on. You should make it clear that stuff like that can't be happening. Believe it or not it hurts the bottom line as well.

May I ask you, honestly(not that you haven't been anything but transparent and very honest, and I commend you for such) but do you seem to often be 86ing items?


----------



## rndmchef (Mar 16, 2016)

chefwriter said:


> I can't agree that less hours is a wrong move. First, the employee gets told his/her behavior is wrong and informed as to how it impacts the business, staff, etc. Once the employee has been informed of the problem, does nothing to change the behavior, they are now purposefully hurting the restaurant and disrespecting the staff. So asap they begin to lose hours and a good hardworking employee gets those hours. Until the attitude improves, they will see fewer and fewer hours. I would not have done a week off all at once, but an hour or two less a day, a shift or two less a week. Change the behavior and the hours come back. Don't change and you can find another job.
> Money is what the entire situation is based on. I do expect them to work for the paycheck. Lateness, laziness are not acceptable.
> This is not passive aggressive and the boss isn't being a dick. This is a business and we are adults. If you don't want to show respect for your paycheck, then you don't get a paycheck.


I guess you like wasting time..

If he doesn't change immediately, after you tell him face-to-face that he's not doing a good job, you tell him to go find another job...
Why would you force others to pick up his slack and / or shifts?????

Immediately find a new cook that will do the job properly and move on.
Like I said, it's not hard for a line cook to steal product and as a result, stealing your money.
It's a business, not a school where you're trying to make your students into better cooks. There are millions of cooks in this industry , find a new one if need be.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Cook1st said:


> So today was my day off and my former sous chef(Tone) who came back as a line cook was SUPPOSED to be at Meat. But since everyone hates salad, he stepped up and took one for the team and did salad while (AL) who doesnt read english very well manned Meat. Meat is the center of the line, meat calls out and gets the echo. It was rather busy today and they had to 86 gnocchi, pesto, salmon, and grits.
> 
> Prior to 86, Tone asked Bob to see if theres any salmon...he looked and found nothing. Tone remembered he just butchered some two days ago so he asks beans and comes back empty handed...That's when Tone mustve thought we used it all...even though I talked to him earlier today and told him salmon top left behind mussels. At the end of the night, called me to let me know about the 86 list and I told him we have everything except the gnocchi which had to be tossed bc (that's another story)...they were tossed.
> 
> ...


Wow. Dude. That place is a mess. I don't even know where to start. You should only 86 something like grits if there are no more grits in the house. That is F-d.

I mean, you guys gotta get your shit together. You gotta pack of jackasses in your kitchen. You gotta start cleaning house. Get rid of the chaff. Keep the ones who do good work. I don't know man....the crew is running ragged over you and doesn't give a shit.


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Someday said:


> Wow. Dude. That place is a mess. I don't even know where to start. You should only 86 something like grits if there are no more grits in the house. That is F-d.
> 
> I mean, you guys gotta get your shit together. You gotta pack of jackasses in your kitchen. You gotta start cleaning house. Get rid of the chaff. Keep the ones who do good work. I don't know man....the crew is running ragged over you and doesn't give a shit.


Totally, totally, whole heartedly agree. Yes, it sucks that grits where made and nobody could open their eyes to find them. That being said, if they couldn't have been found, more should have been made on the fly. ASAP. STAT. PRONTO TONTO. then yes, you come in tomorrow and realize they were made when there were already some prepped. You obviously don't want this to happen all the time, but it did. You take some and run a special with grit cakes, or whatever. Would have been a hell of a lot better than what happened.

Cheers, T.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

mdmchef- I wholeheartedly agree that immediate termination is the preferred route. However, I have learned that doing so can allow said employee to collect unemployment, at least here in NY. 

The employer pays for part of that. There also may be no one available to replace the cook immediately. So cutting hours allows me the time to find a new employee and the old employee to find some one else to go sponge off of.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

On food safety don't try to rewrite the book. Go to http://www.servsafe.com/home . They have a food handlers course. Pay for your employees to take the food handlers course. Take the managers course yourself. A clean safe kitchen is a happy kitchen.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

Wow thats a lot fo things to 86....

Anyway...

HOW DO YOU CALL A COOK APOLOGIZING FOR PUNISHING HIM WHEN HE DESERVED IT....

Stop being a pushover. FIRE THAT DUDE!!

You can be nice and be a pushover at home, with your loved ones and friends but in a kitchen that doesnt fly. 

You should have called him to fire him that what you should have done. 

If the brigade can´t find sh*t thats your fault, because your not organizing, your not managing space correctly. 

The majority if the experienced individuals on this forum have already told you. FIRE THAT DUDE. 

SO FIRE HIM AND MOVE ON. If someone isn´t up to snuff, you give them a second chance, for some reason you may even give them a third chance, but its three strikes and your out. 

This guy is like already on his 20th strike and still swinging.Take him out of the kitchen. 

Right now your just avoiding something that shouldn´t be avoided. It just takes one bad apple to spoil the rest.... and right now your apples are spoiling...

Sometime you just need to be a professional and sometimes being sentimental can be a quality or a weakness. 

I have a bad relationship with my chef. We aren´t the best of friends and we probably wouldn´t get along outside of work. Were not buddies in the kitchen, but as soon as we wenter the kitchen door we turn on our professionalism. Service starts and i kill it everytime, i don´t sabotage my brigade, i do my job, i go help out who ever needs help, chat with the buddies i do have after, I say good by to EVERYONE, wish them ALL a good night, and go home. 

It´s called being a professional. There is no love hate in the kitchen, there is simply business, either you work or you don´t. 

Be professional and start firing those who need to be fired, start organizing and start working out the kinks in the kitchen. 

Your threads began over 2 weeks ago. We can´t spoon feed solutions to you or do your job. 

It looks like interanally you have done some progress (mentality wise and point of view wise i mean), but right now its time for some external progress starting with the restaurant and the brigade.

FIRE THE COOK!! THERES NO WAY AROUND IT!!


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

KaiqueKuisine said:


> There is no love hate in the kitchen, there is simply business, either you work or you don´t.


The new mantra, it's not personal,its business. You're right, while I may have learned a bit on here, it's of no use if I dont implement it in real life. It seems the first thing I must do the get the kitchen a little more in order is to get rid of the cancer. The poisonous people who will slowly bring the kitchen down. Last question of the day: should i consult with the KM prior to letting go of said employee. I already have the GM's blessing, he's actually hinted this a couple of times, but when I speak to the employee, he changes for the good, but then reverts to the negative behavior. Lastly, should i wait till monday or just do it tomorrow when he gets in. This is on top of one of my employees quitting today, it's bittersweet bc he was one of the guys on my short list to let go.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

The message is good but agree with @Someday re the language.
If you are of the opinion that no other word would fit the use ### or *****.
We should at least try to pretend we are not savages.......

mimi


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Jimyra said:


> On food safety don't try to rewrite the book. Go to http://www.servsafe.com/home . They have a food handlers course. Pay for your employees to take the food handlers course. Take the managers course yourself. A clean safe kitchen is a happy kitchen.


Yes.
Sounds like everyone needs a refresher ..... 
Post 44.....one of the most important kitchen commandments is thou shalt not store your fish on a top shelf In the reefer.
Amen.

mimi


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

Where is this dude. For somebody that needs opinions, advice, and input, he seems to disappear for quite a number of days at a time.

I have no idea, and may be completely wrong, but a small part of me kind of thinks the OP is trolling, trying to get a rise out of people. Idk


----------



## chef torrie (Mar 1, 2011)

flipflopgirl said:


> Yes.
> Sounds like everyone needs a refresher .....
> Post 44.....one of the most important kitchen commandments is thou shalt not store your fish on a top shelf In the reefer.
> Amen.
> ...


Wha..wha..whattt? Wait, that's not where the fish/shellfish gets stored? Ughh... And all this time I thought it was adding a little something extra to the mixed greens I store underneath it, which I store not covered, or labeled.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Chef Torrie said:


> Wha..wha..whattt? Wait, that's not where the fish/shellfish gets stored? Ughh... And all this time I thought it was adding a little something extra to the mixed greens I store underneath it, which I store not covered, or labeled.


Wait, really? I thought it was fish on top, then beef below that, then pork below that and chicken all the way on the bottom.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

cheflayne said:


> Still reading and ruminating, but a quick observation is that you make cleaning out to be like a punishment as opposed to part and parcel of the job.


I found the best threat was cleaning out the grease trap. That was your punishment if I caught you with your phone on the line. Nothing I hate worse than going to a restaurant and seeing a worker on their phone or their phone lying a counter anywhere near food. People take their phones everywhere, including in the bathroom. I'd love to take one to a lab and have it tested for bacteria. They have to be worse than money for being dirty.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

I was an executive chef and I still wound up being the one to unplug the grease trap and toilets. If I needed plates and the dishwasher was backed up, I'd go over and help him. Once I had to change out a faucet in the dish area during a Saturday night supper rush because it was spraying water everywhere. It was faster to replace the whole unit than try to fix it. Fortunately we had an extra one.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Cook1st said:


> I kinda like this one...is this ok to laminate? Perhaps, I'm a little gung-ho on this laminator.....is number 6 an industry standard? Grits, polenta, mac sauce, and my marinera --- I burn them sometimes...


Number 6 isn't, but it should be, and was in my kitchens. When cooks have to scrub their own burnt pans, they tend to watch more closely and not burn them. Accidents happen, but even when in the executive chef position, if I burned a pan, I washed it myself. If I couldn't for some reason, I would apologize profusely to the dishwasher and he would get a couple of drinks on me after work. I would sometimes soak a pan until I could get to it, but that didn't indicate I was going to leave it for someone else. Usually I'd put baking soda and water in it and put it back on the stove to boil. Best way to clean up a burnt pan is the same way it got burnt.


----------



## greyeaglem (Apr 17, 2006)

Cook1st said:


> Wait, really? I thought it was fish on top, then beef below that, then pork below that and chicken all the way on the bottom.


It is. It goes according to cook temp. Lowest on top, highest (chicken) on the bottom.


----------



## homecook919 (May 2, 2016)

Music is almost a must when Im working. It sets the mood and makes orders flow faster. Volume control is always a must.


----------



## chefshanes (Jun 19, 2016)

I have 4 base rules for the kitchen, these rules never change and are suited for implementing in any kitchen, everything falls into any one of these rules and is based on knowledge and experience,

the rules are:

1. Work safely, (its easy to buy new food and equipment but there is no shop to buy new fingers and hands!)

2. Work hygienically (staff can be replaced, but dead customers cannot!)

3. Work professionally (when you are proud of your work and achievements then others will recognise your ability)

4. Want to learn (if you know everything then you will suggested for the GM/MD/CEO/ownership position at the next general meeting)

I have had it suggested that i should have other rules like:

work as a team (that comes under rule 3, and potentially also rule 4 depending on the circumstances)

keep knives sharp (that comes under rule 1 because should never have dulled knives in use, and rule 3 because a chef respects his tools)

have fun (only within the confines of rule 3, so have a laugh but don't be a fool where theres fire and sharp objects due to rule 1)

be active / if not cooking then clean (that puts rules 2 and 3 into immediate effect, and maybe rule 4 if they haven't don't the job)

and so on and so forth

the longer the list then the more things will be found to add to it and will lead to updating on a daily basis until you end up with an employee manual.

keep it simple so the staff can focus on giving good results by being conscious of what they are doing until they are so good at it that it becomes subconscious.

of course a few well place signs such as "a clean kitchen is a happy kitchen" and "clean hands" help to reinforce policies.

a long list of rules may be greatly ignored and you may find yourself policing a list instead of policing effective management of the workspace.


----------



## chefshanes (Jun 19, 2016)

Cook1st said:


> I was going to hide behind my new kitchen manager and get him to make the decisions to fire people. But after speaking with my GM, he said ,"For your own good along with the future of the kitchen manager's--its better if you do it." No explanation as to why...
> 
> As foolish as this may sound, I wanted to be the good cop and let the other guy be the bad cop. But after reading everything on this forum along with my GM's suggestion, I may have to own up to it. It's odd that I feel that I have everything planned out, with the most common variables planned out and it never plays out like how I imagined.


I normally take it as a given that my subordinates are my responsibility for continued employability, however in Indonesia I have been told that the locals will never accept my decision as reasonable because I am "the tourist" in their country and that the HR department must handle the situation.

most staff here see me as a novelty that they can add to their resume that they "worked with an expat" (woo woopty doo). the way I deal with this situation is advising the nonperforming staff member that theyre work is substandard and they need to put in effort for themselves so they can have good career and follow their dreams, if i meet with them again then i restate their responsibility to themselves, and that if they cant improve then they might need to consider another profession such as Gojek (motorcycle delivery) if in Indonesia, or truck driving if Australia. when you put it to someone who clearly has no place in the kitchen that they should change career you quickly "separate the men from the boys" and they either put in greater effort or they leave. results guaranteed, ive even had staff thank me for being honest with them, and many want to join me on other new projects I work on. the point is to be firm but fair, if your soft they wont respect you because strong staff want strong leadership, but if your a Nazi then your staff also wont put up with undue abuse.

the fact you sit down with the staff for breaks will be of great benefit for your relationship with them, just remember that you are their leader in the workplace, and friends outside, because if they cannot make the distinction then in the workplace your staff will be out of control and you will only be considered a token symbol of authority without any real power.


----------



## cook1st (Jan 19, 2016)

Could anyone who helped me here, help me one more time and before you say it would be futile bc i wont listen... i will bc you guys were right.

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/90660/today-was-my-last-day-as-executive-chef-now-what


----------

